# temporary profile



## Thangaraju (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

I have a problem, Whenever I login in domain user in Windows 7 Professional, I get an alert stating " You have been logged on with a temporary profile" i couldn't understand why i get this message all the time i login. 

Can some one help me. (I had attached the actual msg for your better reference).

Thanks
Thangaraju.R


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello,

Try this:

http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/135858-user-profile-error-logged-temporary-profile.html

R


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Shawns link references a stand alone user,(might still work I have never needed to do this on a domain) the OP is on a domain. Try the MS fix first:-


Temporary profile issue - Microsoft Reduce Customer Effort Center - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


----------



## Thangaraju (Jan 17, 2012)

rmcmullen said:


> Hello,
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...


Thank u so much.. It's working ya..:smile:


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

This Thread can be closed.

Thanks 

R


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

The thread can be posted as solved hehehe not closed. If the thread ends up being closed non team members (Only registered non team members) will not see the thread for similar issues.

Thread is solved.


----------



## Thangaraju (Jan 17, 2012)

Problem solved..

Thanks


----------

